# Si/Cuando abres la puerta



## osa_menor

Hallo an alle,

     - Si abres la puerta entrará frío.
     - Cuando abres la puerta entra frío.

     Resultierend aus einem "Faden" in "Solo Español", bin ich mit diesen     beiden Sätzen konfrontiert worden.
     Für mich würden diese beiden Sätze auf deutsch ziemlich gleich klingen, um nicht zu sagen identisch.
     Zumindest würde ich dieselbe Konjunktion verwenden.
Meine Frage: Wie würdet Ihr diese beiden Sätze auf deutsch formulieren?  (In einem ganz normalen Kontext, sagen wir mal, die Mutter sagt es zum  Kind.)

Vielen Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße

Ursula


----------



## anipo

Hallo Osa,
Ja, die Sätze würden in täglicher Sprache ziemlich gleich klingen.
Aber trotzdem besteht ein Unterschied. 
Den ersten Satz kann man so (buchstäblich) übersetzen:" *Falls* Du die Tür öffnest, wird Kälte hineinkommen." (Also *nur* in diesem Fall). 
Den zweiten "*Wenn* Du die Tür öffnest, kommt Kälte hinein." (Hier besteht kein Zweifel: die Tür wird geöffnet). 

Saludos.

N.B.
Gerade habe ich den Faden in S.E. gesehen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob was ich oben schrieb die Sache klarer macht.
Aber im Beispiel des Hemdes, warum könnte man nicht " Falls Dir das Hemd nicht gefällt, nimm ein Anderes" sagen?

Und nochmals Saludos!


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Anipo, ich danke Dir für Deine Antwort. Die ganzen _wenn_, _als_, _si_ und _cuando_ wirbeln in meinem Kopf herum, und immer, wenn ich denke "jetzt hab ich's genau begriffen", dann verschwimmt alles wieder.
Bei Leo.org steht (u.a.):
*cuando: wenn - temporal
si         : wenn - konditional*


anipo said:


> Hallo Osa,
> Ja, die Sätze würden in täglicher Sprache ziemlich gleich klingen.
> Aber trotzdem besteht ein Unterschied.
> Den ersten Satz kann man so (buchstäblich) übersetzen:" *Falls* Du die Tür öffnest, wird Kälte hineinkommen." (Also *nur* in diesem Fall).
> Den zweiten "*Wenn* Du die Tür öffnest, kommt Kälte hinein." (Hier besteht kein Zweifel: die Tür wird geöffnet).


Wenn Du mir das so erklärst, kommt es mir völlig logisch vor.
Ich glaube, die Schwierigkeit fängt an, wenn (¿si o cuando?) man einen deutschen "Wenn"-Satz auf Spanisch sagen will.
In meinem leicht sächsisch gefärbten Alltagsdeutsch würde es in etwa so klingen:
_Wenn Du die Tür aufmachst, dann kommt die ganze Kälte rein. (Also lass sie bitte zu!)_
Hier *falls* zu sagen, würde mir nicht in den Sinn kommen. Und im Sinne von "*immer wenn* Du sie aufmachst" ist es auch nicht gemeint. In diesem Fall (dem grün gefärbten Satz) würde ich, müsste ich diesen Satz auf Spanisch sagen, wahrscheinlich den Subjuntivo verwenden:
_Cuando abras la puerta entra frío_.



> ...
> Aber im Beispiel des Hemdes, warum könnte man nicht " Falls Dir das Hemd nicht gefällt, nimm ein Anderes" sagen?


Das kann ich nicht begründen. Ich persönlich würde *falls* nicht mit dem Imperativ kombinieren; jedenfalls nicht in der Umgangssprache.
Wenn ich mit jemandem im Laden stehe und ihm ein Hemd empfehle, von dem er nicht ganz überzeugt ist, würde ich sagen:
_Wenn Dir das Hemd nicht gefällt, dann nimm (eben) ein anderes!_
Wenn ich jemandem ein Hemd schicken würde, könnte ich im Begleitbrief schreiben:
_Falls Dir das Hemd nicht gefällt, kannst Du es umtauschen. _
Hier passt für mich *falls.* 

Ich glaube, die eigene Sprache ist viel Gefühlssache. Man denkt erst über eine Formulierung nach, wenn man sie in einer anderen Sprache verwenden will.

Viele Grüße aus Sachsen nach Israel
P.S. Ich stelle fest, dass ich in meinen Erklärungen ungefähr sieben mal *wenn* verwendet habe, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich sie mit *si* oder *cuando* übersetzen müsste .


----------



## kunvla

> _Wenn Du die Tür aufmachst, dann kommt die ganze Kälte rein. (__Also lass sie bitte zu!__)_


_Si__ abr__e__s la puerta, __entrará__ el frío_. 

Es ist eine Hypothese, also _si_ (= _if_ in Englisch).


_Cuando abr__a__s la puerta, entra(rá) el frío_. <= Wenn (= in dem Moment, wo) du die Tür aufmachst (aufmachen wirst), kommt (wird kommen) die ganze Kälte rein. (Es ist eine auf die Zukunft bezogene Aussage)

_Cuando abr__e__s la puerta, entra el frío_. <= Wenn (= jedes Mal wenn) du die Tür aufmachst, kommt die ganze Kälte rein. (Es ist eine wiederholende Handlung)


Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Kunvla,

danke, dass Du Dich in meinem "Faden" eingefunden hast.
Ein deutscher Satz und drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten (je nach Betonung und Situation) ihn zu übersetzen! Die Spanier machen es uns nicht leicht.
Ich zitier mal eine Passage aus einer Antwort von Blasita aus oben erwähntem Thread:





> El sentido de _cuando_ es temporal y a la vez condicional = siempre que/en todos los casos en que/cada vez que _...
> _ El de _si_ es condicional, pero mantiene el sentido temporal = en el caso de que + en cada situación/ocasión en que_ ...
> _ La diferencia, mínima, que yo veo es la posibilidad de que con _cuando_ el sentido sea algo más temporal y con _si_ más hipotético.


Diese Nuancen werde ich bis zu meinem Lebensende nun wohl nicht mehr lernen. Jedesmal wenn ich jetzt "wenn" benutze, grüble ich automatisch, ob das wohl mit _cuando_ oder _si_ übersetzt werden würde.

Liebe Grüße
Ursula


----------



## kunvla

> Ein deutscher Satz und drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten (je nach Betonung  und Situation) ihn zu übersetzen! Die Spanier machen es uns nicht  leicht.


Hallo Osa,

die Spanier haben es auch nicht leichter, wenn sie folgende Sätze zu übersetzen versuchen:

No sé si viene Juan. = Ich weiß nicht, ob Hans kommt

No sé qué hacer si no viene Juan. = Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll, wenn (= falls) Hans nicht kommt.



> Diese Nuancen werde ich bis zu meinem Lebensende nun wohl nicht mehr  lernen. Jedesmal wenn ich jetzt "wenn" benutze, grüble ich automatisch,  ob das wohl mit _cuando_ oder _si_ übersetzt werden würde.


Denk zuerst mal eine andere Variante aus, gegen die das deutsche _wenn_ sich austauschen ließe - bloß rein hypothetisch, obwohl einer oder anderer Satz dir komisch klingen mag -, dann wirds schon klappen mindestens in den meisten Fällen. 

Kopf hoch!

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

osa_menor said:


> Jedesmal *wenn* ich jetzt "wenn" benutze, grüble ich automatisch, ob das wohl mit _cuando_ oder _si_ übersetzt werden würde.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Ursula



Hallo Ursula,

auf  Spanisch wäre dein obiger, von mir zitierter Satz dann so:

Cada vez que ahora uso "wenn", me pongo a reflexionar automáticamente si se traduciría por "cuando" o por "si".

Womit feststeht, dass du nicht jedes Mal grübeln solltest ... denn es gibt ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten ...


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias Alemanita,



Alemanita said:


> Hallo Ursula,
> 
> auf  Spanisch wäre dein obiger, von mir zitierter Satz dann so:
> 
> Cada vez que ahora uso "wenn", me pongo a reflexionar automáticamente si se traduciría por "cuando" o por "si".
> 
> Womit feststeht, dass du nicht jedes Mal grübeln solltest ... denn es gibt ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten ...



NOCH ein *wenn*? Mir stehen die Haare zu Berge . Ich bin ehrlich: Diesen Satz hätte ich sicherlich falsch übersetzt, mit _cada vez cuando_. Aber das klingt wahrscheinlich in spanischen Ohren nicht besonders gut.

Anmerkung: Ich habe gerade mal beide Kursunterlagen (A1 und A2) meines VHS-Kurses durchforstet. Konditionalsätze und die Konjunktionen _si_ und _cuando_ haben wir noch nicht behandelt. Damit fühle ich mich ein bisschen entschuldigt.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> NOCH ein *wenn*? Mir stehen die Haare zu Berge . Ich bin ehrlich: Diesen Satz hätte ich sicherlich falsch übersetzt, mit _cada vez cuando_. Aber das klingt wahrscheinlich in spanischen Ohren nicht besonders gut.
> 
> Anmerkung: Ich habe gerade mal beide Kursunterlagen (A1 und A2) meines VHS-Kurses durchforstet. Konditionalsätze und die Konjunktionen _si_ und _cuando_ haben wir noch nicht behandelt. Damit fühle ich mich ein bisschen entschuldigt.


_cada vez cuando_ ist auch richtig, nur halt weniger gebräulich als _cada vez que_. Das gilt auch für _ahora cuando_ (= _ahora que_), _siempre cuando_ (= _siempre que_) und einige mehr temporale Konjunktiv-Wendungen.

Saludos,


----------



## seergi

_si abres la puerta, entra frío 
cuando abres la puerta, entra frío.
_
Meiner Meinung nach besteht der leichte Unterschied darin, wie oft der Sprecher die Folge davon, dass die Tür geöffnet wird, festgestellt hat. Mit "cuando" scheint es mir häufiger zu sein. Auf jeden Fall handelt es sich um Dinge, die gleichzeitig passieren, und kein Fall fällt mir ein, in dem nur eine der Varianten benutzt werden kann.

Saludos


----------

